# HD 5870 vs. HD 7870 GHZ Edition!



## NiCo-pc (17. September 2012)

Hi Leute

Bevor Ich richtig aufrüsten will will Ich einen vll Grafikkarten Tausch vornehmen!

Mein System

Q6600 2,4Ghz
4GB DDR 2 800
HD 5870
Enermax 650Watt
Win 7 Prof 64bit SP1

Ich will eine bessere Bildquali etwas mehr Performance und so wieter aber nur ein bischen!

Hatte Gedacht an 7870 GHZ Edition 1100mhz!


----------



## Softy (17. September 2012)

Die HD 7870 ist etwa 30% schneller als eine HD5870, also jetzt nicht sooo wahnsinnig viel schneller. 

Dem C2Q würde ich etwas die Sporen geben.


----------



## NiCo-pc (17. September 2012)

Danke Softy

Ja das mitn 30% habe Ich auch geshen!

Was meinst du kann Ich ohne meinen Q hochzutakten mit sagen wir mal 20% mehr rechnen
ganz zu schweigen von der besseren Bildquali!


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2012)

Von der Bildqualität und der Leistungsaufnahme ist das schon ein Sprung. Ich würde die 5870 verkaufen und die 7870 kaufen.


----------



## Softy (17. September 2012)

Ja, wenn die Spiele im Moment gut laufen und wenn Du die 30% Mehrleistung voll in bildverbessernde Features pumpst, hat die CPU ja nicht mehr zu tun als jetzt.


----------



## Locuza (17. September 2012)

Bessere Bildqualität hast du beim AF, ansonsten erreichst du sie natürlich nur mit SSAA, welches nun auch unter DX10 und DX11 funktioniert.

Wieso willst du eig. deinen Q6600 nicht mehr übertakten?


----------



## NiCo-pc (17. September 2012)

Softy
die Spiel laufen 1a mit DX11!

Locuza
Er ist zuverlässig stabil,daran will Ich nichts ändern!


----------



## the.hai (17. September 2012)

Naja der Q6600 mit 2,4GHz wird schnell zum Flaschenhals bei solch einer schnellen Grafikkarte. 3GHz würden der 7870 besser zur Seite stehen und das OC ist noch locker im Rahmen, sofern das MoBo das natürlich unterstützt.

Ich hatte nen Q6600@3,6GHz mit einer HD6970 gepaart, dann tauschte ich gegen nen 2500k@4GHz, da hat man den Unterschied schon leicht gemerkt. 

Letztendlich isses deine Entscheidung, aber wieso nicht Mehrleistung für umsonst? (OC ist kein Hexenwerk)

Vcore bischen hoch, FSB hoch, DRAM Teiler einstellen  fertig^^


----------



## Softy (17. September 2012)

Ja, aber erwarte nicht zuviel, nicht dass Du dann enttäuscht bist. Ich habe damals von einer HD5850 auf eine HD7950 gewechselt, und vom Hocker gehaut hat mich das echt nicht 

Und die Bildqualität ist bei der HD 5xxx Serie auch OK, bei der HD 6xxx war es ein Rückschritt und bei der HD 7xxx etwas besser als bei der HD 5xxx. Aber da muss man schon ganz genau hinschauen (zumindest ich  )


----------



## facehugger (17. September 2012)

*Wenn* du warten kannst, dann gönn dir die kommende 8870:


Radeon HD 8850 und 8870: Neue Gerüchte zu den Oland-GPUs
gut, warten kann man immer... Der Performance-Sprung von einer 5870 zu einer 7870 ist halt nicht riesig. Die leicht bessere Bildquali und die klasse Effizienz sprechen allerdings für eine 7870. Ich würde (solltest du zu einer 7870 greifen) ein unübertaktetes Modell nehmen:


ASUS HD7870-DC2-2GD5-V2, Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (90-C1CS50-L0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und den "Rest" per MSI Afterburner selbst erledigen. Die meisten Chips machen auch ohne Spannungserhöhung 1100Mhz und teilweise mehr problemlos mit

Gruß


----------



## NiCo-pc (17. September 2012)

Da habt ihr aber vieles vergessen mit HD5XXX von wegen banding und so weiter!
Es ist eine ca. 0€ Entscheidung! Mal sehen


----------



## Vhailor (17. September 2012)

Inwiefern 0 Euro entscheidung? Die 5er wirst du kaum für 200 Taler verkaufen können .


----------



## NiCo-pc (17. September 2012)

Vhailor schrieb:


> Inwiefern 0 Euro entscheidung? Die 5er wirst du kaum für 200 Taler verkaufen können .


Weil Ich sie verkaufe dann die neue kaufe und wenn Ich aufrüsten will sie wiedererrum verkaufe!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. September 2012)

Du wirst die aber nicht für 200€ los.


----------



## the.hai (17. September 2012)

Versteh ich jetzt auch noch ganz die Rechnung.


----------



## NiCo-pc (17. September 2012)

Ich verkaufe HD 5870 ca 100 und kaufe dann die neue ca 200 und verkaufe Q1 wieder für 100!


----------



## Jeanboy (17. September 2012)

NiCo-pc schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe sie für ca 100 und kaufe sie für 200 und verkaufe sie wieder für 100!
> Verstehst! Ist ja echt schwer das zu verstehn??


 
Hab ich dich richtig verstanden?

Du verkaufst deine alte Grafikkarte für 100 Euro,
kaufst dann eine neue für 200 Euro.
Und die neue würdest du später für 100 Euro verkaufen.


Das mit dem 0 Geschäft stimmt aber nicht, weil du für die 5er ja auch Geld hingeblättert hast


----------



## the.hai (17. September 2012)

HEHE,

"Ich geh am Wochenende Arbeiten (50€ Lohn) und geh deswegen nicht Feiern (50€ gespart), also habe ich am nächsten Tag 100€ mehr?"

Sorry^^klingt "schöngerechnet"


----------



## NiCo-pc (17. September 2012)

Puh dann halt nicht.
Dann sinds halt 100 hehe.


----------



## Softy (18. September 2012)

Mach Dir nichts draus. So rechne ich mir neue Hardware auch immer schön 

Viel Spaß mit der neuen Karte  Wenn Du magt, berichte mal, wie hoch der gefühlte Performanceunterschied ist


----------



## Dellwin (18. September 2012)

Hahaha geile Rechnung 

So ist das wenn man sich einen Neukauf schönreden will


----------



## infantri (18. September 2012)

Hier kannste gucken was deine jetzige gegen die 7870 macht 

AnandTech - Bench - GPU12

MFG


----------



## Legacyy (18. September 2012)

Auch noch mal ein TEST. So wirklich viel wird man da jetzt net merken, da die 5870 immer noch ne super Karte ist.

Aber wenn du sie trotzdem kaufst viel Spaß damit


----------



## NiCo-pc (18. September 2012)

Danke euch allen!
Mir reicht dieser Schub!
Wie gesagt Bildquali zählt!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2012)

Dann kauf sie dir.


----------

